# Cooking with fuel generated from human & animal waste, and food waste.



## AzprepperGary (Jun 25, 2021)

Don't waste your waste. In order to use methane gas from your human & animal waste, and ethanol gas from your food waste, you will need 2 different bio-digester chambers. This is a must have for living off grid IMO.

How to make a bio-digester chamber, and how your livestock can help.

Here is a YouTube video, that goes into detail about using Methane as a fuel source.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*...from human & animal waste...*

Personally, I think this "waste" idea is simply a "waste of time."

Now, I did give it a try. I saw this guy wandering around near the motorcycles and I figured he was hippie on this 'waste' idea.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll keep the wood stove.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If you got enough gas, okay.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I think I'll pass on that.

You can take that two ways.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

AzprepperGary said:


> Don't waste your waste. In order to use methane gas from your human & animal waste, and ethanol gas from your food waste, you will need 2 different bio-digester chambers. This is a must have for living off grid IMO.
> 
> How to make a bio-digester chamber, and how your livestock can help.
> 
> Here is a YouTube video, that goes into detail about using Methane as a fuel source.


In all seriousness, I remember seeing a program about a guy who did this to raise his crop in Arizona.


----------



## AzprepperGary (Jun 25, 2021)

This video explains how easy it is to create your own bio-digester.

Once the waste is fully processed it can then be used as fertilizer for your fruit tree's, and other nitrogen loving plants. I know some people get grossed out by the idea, but it's totally safe.


----------



## AzprepperGary (Jun 25, 2021)

*DIY Biogas digester & low tech lifestyle*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AzprepperGary said:


> This video explains how easy it is to create your own bio-digester.
> 
> Once the waste is fully processed it can then be used as fertilizer for your fruit tree's, and other nitrogen loving plants. I know some people get grossed out by the idea, but it's totally safe.


That fire would definitely add a distinct flavor to the food.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you live in buffalo territory, harvest buffalo chips. Surprisingly the smoke keeps the flies away while cooking. And you can use them as organic frizbies.


----------

